# WinRAR alternative unter Ubuntu/LinuxMint



## Friday13th (16. April 2018)

Früher unter Windows habe ich ausschließĺich WinRar verwendet. Ich habe nun seit Jahren die jeweiligen mitgelieferten Archivmanager unter Ubuntu/Mint/Debian verwendet.

Allerdings gibt es einige Features, welche ich quasi immer, wenn ich Archive entpacke vermisse und ich habe immer wieder nach Archivmanagern gesucht die diese unterstützen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Archivmanager welcher 

1. Archive entpacken kann, welche in mehrere Teile gesplittet sind OHNE, dass alle Teile vorhanden sein müssen (abgesehen von dem ersten) und dann nach den weiteren Parts frägt sobald er dort angelangt ist.

Unter Winrar war dies möglich, was einige Vorteile eröffnet wenn ich beispielsweise ein Archiv mit 50GB habe, die ersten 5 Parts von 300 bereits geladen habe und direkt parallel das Entpacken beginnen konnte und auch direkt auf die entpackten Daten zugreifen konne

2. Das automatische Löschen der Archive nach dem erfolgreichen Entpacken (dieser Punkt ist nicht wirklich so wichtig wie Punkt 1.)



Kennt jemand von Euch einen Archivmanager welcher Punkt 1 beherrscht?

Danke schonmal


----------



## larslrs (16. April 2018)

Falls sich kein Programm findet, so könnte es sein, dass das Problem "zu einfach" ist.
Insofern Du einem KommandozeilenTool die Daten über die Standardeingabe zuführen kannst, so könnte ein kleines Script dem Entpacker eben gerade so viele Daten zuführen, wie verfügbar sind und dann auf die nächsten Daten warten.


----------



## D0pefish (16. April 2018)

Kenne keinen weil seit vielen Jahren weg von Linux als Desktop-BS aber RAR gibt es doch für Linux und sollte identische Optionen bieten.
rar -?
rar a -v12345k name file1 file2 usw.
ansonsten mal bei PeaZip for Linux x86-64 | Replace WinRar WinZip free reinsehen ob das GUI beim Entpacken nachfragt... war früher jedenfalls die erste Wahl falls man etwas zum Rumklicken brauchte


----------

